# ???????



## BadassRhomb (Apr 22, 2003)

Can little white spots be anything else besides ich? I have been treating my p for a few days with ridich and he is not getting better. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it could be velvet(sp)
if it looks like sugar or salt grains then it is most likly ich, but if it is more yellow and with smaller dots it could be velvet


----------

